# Really new to this/Stupid question



## Capn26 (Jul 12, 2020)

So I’ve been on TRT about three months now. My doc does the two week injection thing, 300mg every two weeks now. Started at 200. I’ve decided to break that up to two or three injections a week. I’m going to start with two and go from there. 

So I just did my second inj. .25 ml of cyp at 200 mg/ml. Everything went well till I pulled out the pin. It’s a 1” 25ga. I’m doing it in the delt till I get the hang of it. I hit something. I had blood running down my arm and now have a light purple lump. It wasn’t far enough down to hit the major vein, nothing when I aspirated. Sooo... wtf happened? Should I tell the kids bye?


----------



## Robdjents (Jul 12, 2020)

Most guys do one injection per week for trt. Thats what i do and works well...2 isnt "wrong" but no need for the extra pinning imo


----------



## CJ (Jul 12, 2020)

The blood, it happens occasionally, and it's usually at the lateral delt for me. 

Have your alcohol wipe ready to go, to apply and put light pressure to the injection site, immediately upon withdrawing the needle.

1x per week at 150mg is fine, not necessary for 2x/week injections of Cypionate. Definitely not 3x/week. Could also switch to 27g needles too, if you like.


----------



## Sicwun88 (Jul 12, 2020)

Welcome to the underground!
Plenty of good information here!
Doing research 1st,helps eliminate things like this!


----------



## Capn26 (Jul 12, 2020)

Hey thanks guys. I do have 27ga ordered. And if once a week is enough, I’m great with that.


----------



## CJ (Jul 12, 2020)

Capn26 said:


> Hey thanks guys. I do have 27ga ordered. And if once a week is enough, I’m great with that.



It'll be much better than every other week injections.


----------



## snake (Jul 12, 2020)

What Rob and CJ said.

As for the 27G, you will have to push hard to get the oil out. Are you drawing with a 21G? 

150mg once a week is perfect fro cyp.

The blood thing happens, it's a runner and nothing to worry about. You're going to poop yourself the first time you have a geyser. I had 2 or 3, blood squirts out 3' away. Again, nothing to worry about.


----------



## white ape (Jul 12, 2020)

I echo the statements above. Once a week injection. I draw with an 18ga and inject with a 25ga. It already takes some time to push through with a 25ga. Can’t imagine dealing with a 27ga. Too small in my opinion. I don’t have any issue with 25ga though.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 12, 2020)

snake said:


> What Rob and CJ said.
> 
> As for the 27G, you will have to push hard to get the oil out. Are you drawing with a 21G?



not that hard in my experience & a 21g draw is making a mountain out of a mole hill imo

27g slin pin and you set


----------



## Yaya (Jul 12, 2020)

No question is ever too stupid 
Wow your an ace


----------



## dragon1952 (Jul 12, 2020)

1" 25g is large for delts. I get a little blood occasionally with a 1/2" 27g.


----------



## Capn26 (Jul 12, 2020)

The folks at the local pharmacies are adamant that you can’t draw in an insulin syringe. I have a pediatric endo in my wife’s fam. He showed me how to do it that way. 1/2” 29ga. That was all he had. He recommended the 27. I can see a dr not wanting to do that Due to time, but the 25ga draws really easy and I’ve seen smaller used. So after arguing I just took the 25ga and ordered the 27s from amazon. It’s that 1” part I really don’t like in the delt. Sorry if that rambles. My 3yo is on a rampage.


----------



## dragon1952 (Jul 12, 2020)

1/2" 27g is perfect for delts and draws pretty quickly actually as long as you are drawing 1ml or less.


----------



## Capn26 (Jul 12, 2020)

So where would one pin a much larger volume on yourself? Glute? Like upper outer?


----------



## CJ (Jul 12, 2020)

Capn26 said:


> So where would one pin a much larger volume on yourself? Glute? Like upper outer?



Usually quads and glutes. 

I put 2ml into my Delts and Chest with no issues though.


----------



## Jin (Jul 12, 2020)

dragon1952 said:


> 1" 25g is large for delts. I get a little blood occasionally with a 1/2" 27g.



Depends on the delts.....

3cc is no issue for me and they’re half the size of BRICKS’.


----------



## snake (Jul 12, 2020)

John Ziegler said:


> not that hard in my experience & a 21g draw is making a mountain out of a mole hill imo
> 
> 27g slin pin and you set




SOP bro for 90% of the people who pin IM. He's probably loading 1.5 mls too. I'm not sure they even make a 1.5ml slin pin.


----------



## dragon1952 (Jul 12, 2020)

Jin said:


> Depends on the delts.....
> 
> 3cc is no issue for me and they’re half the size of BRICKS’.



Ha ha...that's true.


----------



## Capn26 (Jul 13, 2020)

Jin said:


> Depends on the delts.....
> 
> 3cc is no issue for me and they’re half the size of BRICKS’.



Dude, mine are still WAY small for what I want, but they’re getting there. I want that more plates more dates look. Say what you want, those are boulders. 

Just because it came up somewhere, I’m pinning .75 at a time if I do two a week. The insulin syringes I got are a ml. 

So with a leur lock type syringe, there’s a “devils cut” left in the barrel. Do the measurements take that into account? Are the vials exact? Or is all that figured in? I ask because my one ml vial appeared to be a touch heavier than a ml.


----------



## Trump (Jul 13, 2020)

jesus dude aim higher than that goon, 99% of the guys on here look better than him



Capn26 said:


> Dude, mine are still WAY small for what I want, but they’re getting there. I want that more plates more dates look. Say what you want, those are boulders.
> 
> Just because it came up somewhere, I’m pinning .75 at a time if I do two a week. The insulin syringes I got are a ml.
> 
> So with a leur lock type syringe, there’s a “devils cut” left in the barrel. Do the measurements take that into account? Are the vials exact? Or is all that figured in? I ask because my one ml vial appeared to be a touch heavier than a ml.


----------



## Capn26 (Jul 13, 2020)

Trump said:


> jesus dude aim higher than that goon, 99% of the guys on here look better than him




I have no doubt.  I’ve got a friend that’s 37 and has looked better than him since 17 worth next to no training. I’ll get there. 

that answers another question in had too. What do people who know what’s up think of him? Guess I know now.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 14, 2020)

snake said:


> SOP bro for 90% of the people who pin IM. He's probably loading 1.5 mls too. I'm not sure they even make a 1.5ml slin pin.



you must not have read his first post



Capn26 said:


> So I just did my second inj. .25 ml of cyp at 200 mg/ml.





Capn26 said:


> So I’ve been on TRT about three months now. My doc does the two week injection thing, 300mg every two weeks now. Started at 200. I’ve decided to break that up to two or three injections a week.



SOP is not for everyone especially when you can get away with less scaring by using smaller needles. Hes also injecting 3 times a week which is going to be roughly 156 injections a year. ( prolly oughta go with the one injection a week but some noobs do this for a while at first)


----------



## Grego (Jul 14, 2020)

personally, being on TRT since my early 40s and turning 62 in August I'm over poking myself. once a  week is enough for me and the ester you are using is suited to once a week. oh and be very grateful your MD is will to prescribe you 300mg eow. standard of care is 200 mg eow.


----------



## Capn26 (Jul 14, 2020)

Through misinformation I’ve seen all over the place I assumed that more was better. Like, I’ve heard of people pinning TRT ed or eod. If I can get good results from one a week, that’s what I’m going to do. I’m young enough I need to think about scar tissue. I’m going to be doing this a while.


----------



## Capn26 (Jul 14, 2020)

I had started this week as a three pin week so I finished it. I wanted the practice too. I’m getting a lump. Even with the 1/2” 28ga. I was wrong, I thought I’d ordered 29 but I got 28. But I think I’m a little low. And maybe pushing too fast.


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 14, 2020)

Yes once a week is great !


----------



## testnoob (Jul 14, 2020)

snake said:


> What Rob and CJ said.
> 
> As for the 27G, you will have to push hard to get the oil out. Are you drawing with a 21G?
> 
> ...



This brings me back. My wife pins me every week and the first time blood squirted out she yelled oh my God and passed out. Absolutley priceless.


----------



## anewguy (Jul 14, 2020)

Yep, quads and glutes. Once a week for less soreness.


----------



## DOOM (Jul 15, 2020)

Jin said:


> Depends on the delts.....
> 
> 3cc is no issue for me and they’re half the size of BRICKS’.


Same, no issues with injecting 3ml anywhere.


----------



## DOOM (Jul 15, 2020)

Capn26 said:


> So I’ve been on TRT about three months now. My doc does the two week injection thing, 300mg every two weeks now. Started at 200. I’ve decided to break that up to two or three injections a week. I’m going to start with two and go from there.
> 
> So I just did my second inj. .25 ml of cyp at 200 mg/ml. Everything went well till I pulled out the pin. It’s a 1” 25ga. I’m doing it in the delt till I get the hang of it. I hit something. I had blood running down my arm and now have a light purple lump. It wasn’t far enough down to hit the major vein, nothing when I aspirated. Sooo... wtf happened? Should I tell the kids bye?


You only need one injection a week for trt. Also no need to aspirate. If doctors don’t do it. We don’t need to do it! I use a 20 gauge to draw and a 25 gauge 1 inch for all injections. All my gear is MCT oil so very easy and smooth both drawing and injecting. Much more viscous then gso.


----------



## DeplorableCracker (Jul 15, 2020)

I use a 1" 23g and have been alternating quads. you can get as much as you want in there...lol. had my first gusher the other day. freaked me out a bit but yeah I'm still alive


----------



## John Ziegler (Jul 15, 2020)

DeplorableCracker said:


> I use a 1" 23g and have been alternating quads. you can get as much as you want in there...lol. had my first gusher the other day. freaked me out a bit but yeah I'm still alive



Back in the day id reuse needles several times in a cycle.

One time ended up with an un noticed hook

went in fine came out with a blob of meat on the end. 

pretty gross looking but blood didnt start gushing out for whatever reason

& still till this day havnt had a gusher 

what really pisses me off is when the oil starts leaking out !


----------



## white ape (Jul 15, 2020)

Capn26 said:


> I had started this week as a three pin week so I finished it. I wanted the practice too. I’m getting a lump. Even with the 1/2” 28ga. I was wrong, I thought I’d ordered 29 but I got 28. But I think I’m a little low. And maybe pushing too fast.



did you inject into the same location all three times?

i inject with a 25ga 1in once a week. I draw with 18ga. No issues. Load it up, swap needles, stab and hit the plunger. I’ve never tried but I can’t imagine you would even feel the difference between 28 and 29ga. Could be wrong though. 

I think you’re over thinking it all. Pin with something between 25ga and 29ga. Pin once a week. Rotate injection sites. Right now I just go back and forth with the upper thigh. Get blood work on a regular basis. That’s it. 

disclaimer: also use safe methods. Fresh needles (don’t be like Ziegler) and alcohol swabs. Get the air out of the syringe/needle.


----------



## Capn26 (Jul 16, 2020)

I agree. Way over thinking it. It’s the whole needle thing. I’m already more comfortable than I thought I’d be with just about three pins. 

And no. I’ve rotated sites. At once a week it’ll be pretty easy to rotate things.


----------

